# New aw muscle car tjets coming in soon



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*New aw legend of the quarter mile tjets and top fuel dragsters coming in soon*

i know this isnt the correct spot to sell or buy but panjo wants me to pay through them and i will not give them another penny. i have the new legends of the 3 car set of the legends of the quarter mile thunderjets and the 3 car set of the top fuel dragsters coming in the next couple of weeks of january if anyone is interested. if you know how to get around paying through panjo please do tell and i would be glad to go send this message out in the correct spot. please email me or pm me [email protected] if you need pictures or prices i can send them to you with an email.



does anyone know how to download pics from photobucket to hobbytalk? thank you if you can help.

wheelz63
Richard


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> i know this isnt the correct spot to sell or buy but panjo wants me to pay through them and i will not give them another penny. i have the new RELEASE 20 muscle car thunderjets coming in the first week of january if anyone is interested. if you know how to get around paying through panjo please do tell and i would be glad to go send this message out in the correct spot. please email me or pm me [email protected] if you need pictures or price i can send them to you with an email.
> 
> does anyone know how to download pics from photobucket to hobbytalk? thank you if you can help.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Any "News" on "Silver Screen" releases coming (??) 


Bubba (The Senile) 123 :smile2:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*silver screens*

bubba they just came out with the silver screen release with the daytime christine (no lights) ecto ghostbuster machine again, dirty mary crazy larry charger again, and the white dodge challenger from vanishing point again. a mix of chassis and remakes.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TY :wink2:
"DRATZ"...... hope something else is coming in 2017..... :frown2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> TY :wink2:
> "DRATZ"...... hope something else is coming in 2017..... :frown2:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


will keep you up to date on upcoming releases, thanks bubba

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

new cars coming in check them out people.

wheelz63


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

AW.....no thanks.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Richard just send us a link to your Photo bucket then we could go there to see the pics


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> AW.....no thanks.


some like them and some dont, its a matter of choice.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

docsho said:


> Hey Richard just send us a link to your Photo bucket then we could go there to see the pics


yea i cant seem to get it with photobucket and hobbytalk, i did it one time and cant duplicate it again. lol i will find out how soon. thank you docsho.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

From Photobucket, I just copy the img link under the photo and paste it here. So far it has worked every time.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Any chance of a *body-in-white* Thunderbolt any time soon?...

John
.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Photobucket has been acting up lately, you would be better off using Flickr if you have a newer browser. Here is an article on how to use Flickr to post pictures: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCYzZ5T0VoQjFNZlk/view?usp=sharing
If you create a data base with all of your links you can copy and paste from that. Rooting through a lot of pictures on a photohosting site to find the one you want can take a lot of time, especially with Photobucket, which runs slowly, even if you pay to have the ads removed.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hopefully soon, they will sell out if they do.


----------



## AlexBoyKing (Apr 6, 2017)

@wheelz63 - Wow man. This Panjo site is pretty cool. Didn't even know it existed. Good luck on your sale!


----------

